# Favicon Aktualisierung?



## Gabi (30. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ein Icon gemacht und auf den Server geladen.
Das Icon hat die Maße 16x16.

Angegeben habe ich es folgender maßen:
-> link rel="SHORTCUT ICON" href="http://www.xxxx/xxxx/xxxx/favicon.ico" <--

Wenn ich mir jetzt die Seite anschaue, ist immer noch
das originale von IE, also das blaue!

Kann man das nicht aktualisieren, so dass man es überprüfen kann?

LG
Gabi


----------



## Erpel (30. Juli 2003)

Weiß ich nicht, aber du könntest ja den Link mit der entsprechenden Seite posten, dann könnten wir für dich nachsehn.


----------



## lohokla (31. Juli 2003)

Cache hast du sicherlich schon mal gelöscht?


----------



## Gabi (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lohokla _
> *Cache hast du sicherlich schon mal gelöscht? *



ja, das hab ich


----------



## Gabi (2. August 2003)

Das ist ja komisch, jetzt wird im Explorer überhaupt keines mehr
angezeigt! Wobei ich ja nichts gemacht habe!
Im Netscape werden sie alle angezeigt!

Gabi


----------



## Millennium (6. August 2003)

der ie hat gelegentlich noch probleme mit favicons - guck mal hier:

http://www.favicon.de/


----------



## Gabi (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Millennium _
> *der ie hat gelegentlich noch probleme mit favicons - guck mal hier:
> 
> http://www.favicon.de/ *



Is ja interessant!! Vielen Dank!

LG
Gabi


----------

